# Steam hat nach Update leichte Macke (Empire und Napoleon Total War)



## A.N.D.I. (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

Seit dem letzten Steam - Update spinnt der Offline Modus bei mir. Wenn ich zum Beispiel Empire Total War gestartet habe, erscheint erst mal die Meldung, dass neue Inhalte (Elite Units of the East oder so) verfügbar sind. Doch ich habe diesen DLC schon und wieso kommt die Meldung im Offline Modus?
Bei Napoleon Total War ist es nicht anders. Die Schlacht von Friedland konnte ich im Offline Modus nicht spielen, auch hier kommt die Meldung wie oben. Komischerweise läuft es im Online Modus wieder ohne Probleme.

Stören tut's mich nicht, aber ein wenig verwirrend ist es schon. Trotzdem muss ich nicht immer "on" sein.
Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (4. April 2012)

Problem gelöst. Jetzt kann ich wieder offline zocken auch mit DLC Einheiten.


----------

